# BERGWERK "Cobalt" Thread



## RK @ BERGWERK (14. Oktober 2007)

alles zum Thema Cobalt..........................


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (24. Oktober 2007)

zur Info !!

unser Cobalt steht zur Zeit in Größe "L" bei Bikemax in Pforzheim für Testfahrten zur Verfügung !! Hier die Adresse:

http://www.bikemax.de/location.php?page=pforzheim

Termine bitte mit André (Bikemax) vereinbaren !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (30. Januar 2008)

ab sofort ist unser COBALT auf Wunsch auch mit schwarz eloxierter Wippe erhältlich !   Ride On


----------



## pedale3 (4. Februar 2008)

Ist das ein Prototyp?

/Pedale.


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (4. Februar 2008)

pedale3 schrieb:


> Ist das ein Prototyp?
> 
> /Pedale.



ja pedale isn Prototyp    sorry


----------



## pedale3 (5. Februar 2008)

"BERGWERK Cobalt, DIN Certco geprüft" - vielleicht weisst Du dann was ich meine.

/Pedale


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (5. Februar 2008)

pedale3 schrieb:


> "BERGWERK Cobalt, DIN Certco geprüft" - vielleicht weisst Du dann was ich meine.
> 
> /Pedale



Hi Pedale3

richtig und ja Du hast recht, isn Prototyp bezgl. der "neuen" Zugverlegung.....


----------

